# I'm Done.



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes I admit defeat. I can not prove gods existence. I cannot (I never did) say god is real as a fact. I have no more arguments to make. I will just get my beliefs knocked down everytime by others using the whole "your lack of evidence is my evidence" logic so many people use. I admit that is good logic. I'm literally tired of going around in circles trying to argue the POSSIBILITY of god and then coming to no conclusion. I'm tired of creating enemies over something so pointless to others. I still have faith and that is it. But please do not think of me as inferior to yourself simply because of my beliefs (which, sadly, alot of people do to me). Please do not think my beliefs hold me back in the world. Please do not think I'm stating my beliefs as fact. Please do not push arguments on me, for from now on I will not argue my beliefs anymore; simply because I can't give proper argument. 
So again please don't argue with me, because I'm just done.


I know this isn't important to you guys but I just wanna make sure you guys know I admit defeat and that I do not wish to argue about religion anymore. Ahh that feels better.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2011)

There is no need to admit defeat imo. Be reassured by the difference between "tenable" and "compelling". You and I both hold somewhat different beliefs, both tenable, neither compelling. I cannot speak for others, but was there ever a contest? Imo those who say "yes; destroy the enemy" have nowhere to go but up in the quest for wisdom. Jm$.02, cn


----------



## diesel15 (Oct 14, 2011)

ifeel you man. it aint no point for me to go outa my way to get nowhere. but iknow what the deal is 1st hand, ibeen on the side of the athiest before but itested the bibles truth and found the answer to the great question and now isee my old ways were full of flaws.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 14, 2011)

diesel15 said:


> ifeel you man. it aint no point for me to go outa my way to get nowhere. but iknow what the deal is 1st hand, ibeen on the side of the athiest before but itested the bibles truth and found the answer to the great question and now isee my old ways were full of flaws.


Join me then dear friend, we shall not fight the no good fight. No good fight being the fight that doesn't lead anywhere. We know what we know, if others wish to follow then fine if they wish to argue ignore them.


----------



## diesel15 (Oct 14, 2011)

idont care anymore isaid what ihave to say idid my part. im a lil heated right now but its all good. im going to take up on that offer man.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 14, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> There is no need to admit defeat imo. Be reassured by the difference between "tenable" and "compelling". You and I both hold somewhat different beliefs, both tenable, neither compelling. I cannot speak for others, but was there ever a contest? Imo those who say "yes; destroy the enemy" have nowhere to go but up in the quest for wisdom. Jm$.02, cn


I suppose you're right neer, our beliefs are tenable.

some people believe there is no god because my lack of evidence is their evidence, therefore they believe they have won. This thread is to say "yes you're right, now let's not argue".

I personally know my beliefs can be defended (tenable) just like everyone else's, so by arguing we will just go around in circles. I'm calling for peace. And if RIU peace requires that one side "wins", so be it. I lose, now I don't have to answer a useless question from anyone or argue a pointless argument with anyone. 

I never set out to destroy the enemy, I set out to open minds to possibilities (mostly by religious terms, at least in this sub-forum ), well that ship has sailed. So in a sense I have been defeated in my quest in opening some minds. But now it's fine, now I can kick back and watch everyone else argue back and forth for no reason. I pretty much see these arguments in a whole other way now. This is a good thing, .


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 14, 2011)

God would be ashamed of you both.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 14, 2011)

diesel15 said:


> idont care anymore isaid what ihave to say idid my part. im a lil heated right now but its all good. im going to take up on that offer man.


 Some people's goals are to "heat" others up. Just don't let them, saying that makes me a hypocrite lol. But whatever none of that is important. But yes welcome to the no fighting club.

Oh man, when I made this thread I was having a different argument on like 4 different threads. I ripped my bong, blew out the smoke, and realized it's the Internet and some people just won't change their minds, so I quit. But now it's better, glad you joined, .


----------



## diesel15 (Oct 14, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> God would be ashamed of you both.


keep Gods name out your mouth satanist. my views on this matter might be wrong but itried yall chose not to believe and that aint on my hands. ifeel guilty deep down bout giving up so im not but ineed a brake from nonsense


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 14, 2011)

...I'm cool with a No Fight Club. I'm thinkin' everybody needs a peace 

nb: nothing exclusive in what I've written here.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 14, 2011)

diesel15 said:


> keep Gods name out your mouth satanist. my views on this matter might be wrong but itried yall chose not to believe and that aint on my hands. ifeel guilty deep down bout giving up so im not but ineed a brake from nonsense


Diesel chill man, he's trying to piss you off. He doesn't believe in god so what he said was meant as a type of joke to get you mad. He's a funny guy, but sometimes his goal is to "heat" you up, stay cool dude.


----------



## diesel15 (Oct 14, 2011)

idont got no problem with him but ifeel if you dont believe in God at least show a lil respect to the people who do thats all. iaint do nothing to him but keep it real after he called me out a few times today. but iguess thats whats wrong with people, they would rather hear flattering lies than the truth which can hurt


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 14, 2011)

diesel15 said:


> idont got no problem with him but ifeel if you dont believe in God at least show a lil respect to the people who do thats all. iaint do nothing to him but keep it real after he called me out a few times today. but iguess thats whats wrong with people, they would rather hear flattering lies than the truth which can hurt


I get your point dude.

I'm not gonna get any more into y'all's argument, all I'm gonna say is don't lose your cool. . If you have a bong rip it with me, diesel.

Everybody take hit from your special bong.


----------



## diesel15 (Oct 14, 2011)

good night yall, igota get up early today. rawbudz im a grown man your a man, idont give time to name callin and im assuming you dont either so lets keep it real. ifelt disrespected by some of your comments, so isaid some things to you how ifelt. you said some things you felt. we got it off our chests. now, lets just be men and squash it and put it behind us. idont got a issue with you(and correct me if im wrong heph.) this is a peace thread so lets be peacefull...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 14, 2011)

if baby jesus was real, hed be very fuckin irate with this thread lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 14, 2011)

diesel15 said:


> good night yall, igota get up early today. rawbudz im a grown man your a man, idont give time to name callin and im assuming you dont either so lets keep it real. ifelt disrespected by some of your comments, so isaid some things to you how ifelt. you said some things you felt. we got it off our chests. now, lets just be men and squash it and put it behind us. idont got a issue with you(and correct me if im wrong heph.) this is a peace thread so lets be peacefull...


Lol, I went through the same exact phase with rawbud when I first posted on RIU. But after a while I realized that he's just a good ole jokester. And for sure this is a thread for peace.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Oct 15, 2011)

well unlike yall ima keep on with it because i love seein stupid people argue with me thinkin they're smart. if your evidence is that believers dont have evidence...you're an idiot and thats the only thing your half retarded brain cells could come up with.


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 15, 2011)

I dont see why you have to give in. Never quit, never surrender.

Stand up for what you believe in no matter what and dont let assholes walk all over them.

Fuck em and give them a big FU if they get to you or take the smart route, dont fold your hands and give in..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> I dont see why you have to give in. Never quit, never surrender.
> 
> Stand up for what you believe in no matter what and dont let assholes walk all over them.
> 
> Fuck em and give them a big FU if they get to you or take the smart route, dont fold your hands and give in..


I'm not giving in.... I admit there's no way to prove god exists right now. So what else is there to argue about? I just keep going around in circles with the skeptics. Well I'm done with all that. Cone on oly, won't you join us? You would be an awesome member, .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> well unlike yall ima keep on with it because i love seein stupid people argue with me thinkin they're smart. if your evidence is that believers dont have evidence...you're an idiot and thats the only thing your half retarded brain cells could come up with.


You have a different situation there my friend. You take no stance, you cannot be proven wrong. I can, and I just decided to screw it and just drop all the pointless arguments. But it's not the same for you. You ask valid questions towards other people's beliefs. And yes I agree on how some people's logic doesn't make to much sense. I grew tired of all the pointless debates. They used to be fun, like when I would have debates with the great minds of RIU; but now it's mostly a bunch of chumps that just talk mess. 

Since your situation is different I don't see why you should join our peace group, but I reccomend it. But for now, good luck in the battlefield.


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 15, 2011)

I just dont like people running their mouth about individuals beliefs. Im cool with most atheists, but tsh is just annoying a retaded. For the most part im always chill anyways.

Wish i had some dank goodness, only reggie atm!





Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm not giving in.... I admit there's no way to prove god exists right now. So what else is there to argue about? I just keep going around in circles with the skeptics. Well I'm done with all that. Cone on oly, won't you join us? You would be an awesome member, .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> I just dont like people running their mouth about individuals beliefs. Im cool with most atheists, but tsh is just annoying a retaded. For the most part im always chill anyways.
> 
> Wish i had some dank goodness, only reggie atm!


Yeah I get what you're saying. And I admit that sativa is pretty dim witted and has pretty bad logic, but there's no getting to the guy. You can make a legitimate point and he will deflect it with an insult. Everyone who has gone against him has owned him, so I'm done with that guy, he knows how wrong he is. Yeah dude, tsh doesn't piss me off because of his view on religion, he pisses me off because he can never carry a legitimate debate. Well when you're done with tsh you should join the peace group, .

Only regs huh? That's not good, lol. We all have our rough times, some more than others... but still. I'll bring some dank if you end up coming by SA.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

wut iz gawd


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sweet deal man, im more then sure im going, i need to get out for awhile. We can all pitch in and njoy a buncha dankness..


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2011)

I've said it before, Hep, I love your honesty. I don't seriously think you can make an enemy over the internet, and I don't think anyone views you as such. You don't have to start or join debate about your beliefs if you don't want to. But, like Oly said, don't be afraid to stand up for what you believe in, how else will you discover if your beliefs are sound or not? And most importantly, debating with you gives us something to do


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 15, 2011)

Peace is what i enjoy brother. But when a few want to ruin my peace, i will let them know i dont like it. Other then that, i like to mind my own business. And engage in good discussion.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Sweet deal man, im more then sure im going, i need to get out for awhile. We can all pitch in and njoy a buncha dankness..


Yeah man, if you want a variety of bud then I guess we could buy some from my dealer. But I have my own special bud that I would be more than happy to share with a fellow toker, if I still have some of my lemon haze (I should lol) I'll bring some, I'll let you know ahead of time how my dankness supply is going, ha.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> I've said it before, Hep, I love your honesty. I don't seriously think you can make an enemy over the internet, and I don't think anyone views you as such. You don't have to start or join debate about your beliefs if you don't want to. But, like Oly said, don't be afraid to stand up for what you believe in, how else will you discover if your beliefs are sound or not? And most importantly, debating with you gives us something to do


Trust me dude I have my stalkers, lol. I know the open minded or intelligent minds show a little likeliness towards me, but usually the skeptics flat out hate me. It's those skeptics that I no longer want anything to do with. But good point oly, tyler, and blazinkill I'm gonna keep debating and just ignore the dick heads. Yes, so I'll keep the peace by ignoring dicks and discussing with good people. Lol give y'all something to do.... that's great, .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Peace is what i enjoy brother. But when a few want to ruin my peace, i will let them know i dont like it. Other then that, i like to mind my own business. And engage in good discussion.


Yeah I see what you mean, I wish you luck and I'm rooting for you to shut the trolls up, lol. I'm not gonna deal with them because I don't have the patience you have, lol. If they ruin my peace I might send them 1 or 2 messages telling them if they have valid or invalid points, if they have a friendly debate then I'll go along with them; but if they just insult me I'm gonna tell them they are being childish and he/she is a waste of time, and that's that I'm not gonna carry on the argument for pages and pages. So I'm set, whoo. Maybe I shouldn't have used the word defeat, but it was a spur of the moment thread. I just wrote what I thought at the moment and didn't think about how weak/sad (a little too much to say weak/sad but still...) it would make me seem, lol. I always post of the top of my head. I usually end up rambling.............. like right now.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2011)

And another thing, I don't care about typos anymore, lol. Nobody should.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You have a different situation there my friend. You take no stance, you cannot be proven wrong. I can, and I just decided to screw it and just drop all the pointless arguments. But it's not the same for you. You ask valid questions towards other people's beliefs. And yes I agree on how some people's logic doesn't make to much sense. I grew tired of all the pointless debates. They used to be fun, like when I would have debates with the great minds of RIU; but now it's mostly a bunch of chumps that just talk mess.
> 
> Since your situation is different I don't see why you should join our peace group, but I reccomend it. But for now, good luck in the battlefield.


true, but when push comes to shove they cant 100% prove you're wrong just like you cant prove them 100% wrong. you atleast took/take the time and the effort to understand and know both sides of the fence which not many religious people do and thats a damn good trait. thats the funniest thing about tsh comin at you like that because you dont have the same views as mainstream christians and he isnt swift enough to realize that. if you gonna stay quiet tho i got that nigga for you dude! to be honest none of yall should let the dumb silence your intellect


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> true, but when push comes to shove they cant 100% prove you're wrong just like you cant prove them 100% wrong. you atleast took/take the time and the effort to understand and know both sides of the fence which not many religious people do and thats a damn good trait. thats the funniest thing about tsh comin at you like that because you dont have the same views as mainstream christians and he isnt swift enough to realize that. if you gonna stay quiet tho i got that nigga for you dude! to be honest none of yall should let the dumb silence your intellect


Yeah I like that, when push comes to shove. That's exactly what I feel like the skeptics do. Like I will say I don't know shit about anything that has to do with afterlife (just like nobody knows anything compared to what we can know), then people like tsh come by and say "show me your evidence or STFU, you're stupid..." and I'm like WTF.
And yeah I enjoy atheist, they have a whole different outlook on things, it's cool to see things through other people's eyes. Yeah you guys can have tsh, he's just too mind blowing (negatively) for me to handle, lol. I know for sure you guys will own him.


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 15, 2011)

Well for all the disagreements on here I think you're cool,made me think about my answers and a good debate is always fun. I'd smoke ya out if I met ya!

It's fundamentalists who don't think like Diesel who just tell me I'm gonna burn in hell that are no fun. 

Peace dude.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Well for all the disagreements on here I think you're cool,made me think about my answers and a good debate is always fun. I'd smoke ya out if I met ya!
> 
> It's fundamentalists who don't think like Diesel who just tell me I'm gonna burn in hell that are no fun.
> 
> Peace dude.


For sure dude, .
Glad you don't hate me, lol.
Peace man.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Oct 15, 2011)

You're not the first.........

And won't be the last........


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 15, 2011)

I think that is the way you engage a person in real life. YOu make really good points and i dont think you should stop just cause some dickassholes are running their stupid mouth! I always go by what i know, you treat others the way you wish to be treated... Someone walks on my toes, im pushing back, no matter what. I aint letting no one talk shit to me or talk shit about what i believe in. 

And yeah man, sounds like a sweet deal... I will $hare $ome of the burden... i dont like curving stuff off people... makes for a better smoke. PM me for any updates...




Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah I see what you mean, I wish you luck and I'm rooting for you to shut the trolls up, lol. I'm not gonna deal with them because I don't have the patience you have, lol. If they ruin my peace I might send them 1 or 2 messages telling them if they have valid or invalid points, if they have a friendly debate then I'll go along with them; but if they just insult me I'm gonna tell them they are being childish and he/she is a waste of time, and that's that I'm not gonna carry on the argument for pages and pages. So I'm set, whoo. Maybe I shouldn't have used the word defeat, but it was a spur of the moment thread. I just wrote what I thought at the moment and didn't think about how weak/sad (a little too much to say weak/sad but still...) it would make me seem, lol. I always post of the top of my head. I usually end up rambling.............. like right now.


----------



## beardo (Oct 15, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yes I admit defeat. I can not prove gods existence. I cannot (I never did) say god is real as a fact. I have no more arguments to make. I will just get my beliefs knocked down everytime by others using the whole "your lack of evidence is my evidence" logic so many people use. I admit that is good logic. I'm literally tired of going around in circles trying to argue the POSSIBILITY of god and then coming to no conclusion. I'm tired of creating enemies over something so pointless to others. I still have faith and that is it. But please do not think of me as inferior to yourself simply because of my beliefs (which, sadly, alot of people do to me). Please do not think my beliefs hold me back in the world. Please do not think I'm stating my beliefs as fact. Please do not push arguments on me, for from now on I will not argue my beliefs anymore; simply because I can't give proper argument.
> So again please don't argue with me, because I'm just done.
> 
> 
> I know this isn't important to you guys but I just wanna make sure you guys know I admit defeat and that I do not wish to argue about religion anymore. Ahh that feels better.


I'm glad to hear God has given you the gift of humbleness


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 15, 2011)

well said brother! Gotta agree 110% tsh is and will always be a douche and i hope he makes other threads so i can show him how stupid he is and laugh OL when all he says are retarded hate slurs that mean nothing... Seeing both sides is what most atheists lack. They say they do, but deep down i know they do not because they do not respect the individual as a person for believing in what they call "mythical magical dude"!!! 





blazinkill504 said:


> true, but when push comes to shove they cant 100% prove you're wrong just like you cant prove them 100% wrong. you atleast took/take the time and the effort to understand and know both sides of the fence which not many religious people do and thats a damn good trait. thats the funniest thing about tsh comin at you like that because you dont have the same views as mainstream christians and he isnt swift enough to realize that. if you gonna stay quiet tho i got that nigga for you dude! to be honest none of yall should let the dumb silence your intellect


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2011)

You guys can do whatcha want, . I'm just saying I'm done with most trolls because they know how faulty their dim witted logic is, and they can push me over the Internet edge. But you guys go ahead and strap those battlefield helmets on and get out there, lol. I mean I'm not sure who I'm kidding but I'm almost 100% sure sooner or later I'm gonna find myself in a fight with a troll, but I'm just saying I'm gonna try to hold back.
And I'm not gonna stop discussing my beliefs, I'm just gonna discuss them with the right individuals.


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 15, 2011)

aight brotha, sounds good... fuck those trolls and let em know it.

Man, this college football is great...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey guys you should switch your options to view 40 posts per page. It's pretty cool, .


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 16, 2011)

i have one thing to say , if you now admit you can not prove the existance of your god , how can you carry on believing hes real ? surely thats not a sane way of thinking ?


----------



## loquacious (Oct 16, 2011)

Those who say that someone or something exists are the ones who have the burden of proof. See, if I say that there is a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow then I would have to prove that the pot exists. Every sinlge person on earth wants proof of anything and everything, except when it comes to religion. Then they will take your word for it and hide behind faith as they are way too scared to face reality.


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 16, 2011)

^^^^ man dude, you are wayyyy toooo late! What are saying has been repeated forever... You suck at debate and you use old tactics.

The burden lies on you atheists,.always giving believers shit for believing and asking us for proof. Fuck you and your stupid bullshit "the burden lies on us" bullshit. You so eager for proof, become a believer, if.not,.fuck you again


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 16, 2011)

loquacious said:


> Those who say that someone or something exists are the ones who have the burden of proof. See, if I say that there is a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow then I would have to prove that the pot exists. Every sinlge person on earth wants proof of anything and everything, except when it comes to religion. Then they will take your word for it and hide behind faith as they are way too scared to face reality.




..."let's make man in OUR image". People are the proof. Too scared? Man, your paint brush is huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge. Chicks must dig it.


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 16, 2011)

Your depressed ramble does not make sense


----------



## Orithil (Oct 16, 2011)

...I'm not athiest, I'm not christian. I don't want to prove or disprove the existence of anything, I want to enjoy the short life I have with people who make me happy and a plant that makes me peaceful.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 16, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Your depressed ramble does not make sense


...was that just a random expression or was it pointing somewhere? At times, I resemble that remark


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 16, 2011)

Random, im pretty medicated this morning.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

loquacious said:


> Those who say that someone or something exists are the ones who have the burden of proof. See, if I say that there is a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow then I would have to prove that the pot exists. Every sinlge person on earth wants proof of anything and everything, except when it comes to religion. Then they will take your word for it and hide behind faith as they are way too scared to face reality.


I would like to say I don't fear death and I'm prepared for my existence to be annihilated. We don't have to prove anything with evidence because we aren't telling you it's fact. Now if a religious person tried getting you to join their group, then yes they would have to provide legitimate evidence. Besides as soon as an atheist says there is no god he is obligated to provide evidence, if he/she has no evidence then that person has no right to say god doesn't exist.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

Orithil said:


> ...I'm not athiest, I'm not christian. I don't want to prove or disprove the existence of anything, I want to enjoy the short life I have with people who make me happy and a plant that makes me peaceful.


I respect you very much friend, . I like your beliefs even though I have different beliefs.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Random, im pretty medicated this morning.


That's nice dude, .


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yes I admit defeat. I can not prove gods existence. I cannot (I never did) say god is real as a fact. I have no more arguments to make. I will just get my beliefs knocked down everytime by others using the whole "your lack of evidence is my evidence" logic so many people use. I admit that is good logic. I'm literally tired of going around in circles trying to argue the POSSIBILITY of god and then coming to no conclusion. I'm tired of creating enemies over something so pointless to others. I still have faith and that is it. But please do not think of me as inferior to yourself simply because of my beliefs (which, sadly, alot of people do to me). Please do not think my beliefs hold me back in the world. Please do not think I'm stating my beliefs as fact. Please do not push arguments on me, for from now on I will not argue my beliefs anymore; simply because I can't give proper argument.
> So again please don't argue with me, because I'm just done.
> 
> 
> I know this isn't important to you guys but I just wanna make sure you guys know I admit defeat and that I do not wish to argue about religion anymore. Ahh that feels better.


It is not about wining or losing, it's about growing. I have seen you grow much. I have seen you become much more aware of what you believe and what it means. You are more conscious of what it means to be an atheist and a theist than you were a few months back. I see you being more careful in your thinking and more responsible in your arguments. If you ask me you have developed some tools that will serve you well in life, no matter if you still believe in a deity or not. Conscientious thinking will equip you to handle what you have coming in life far more than blind faith. These debates are not a waste of your time, they are an investment of your time; you have them so you don't have to have them anymore.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i have one thing to say , if you now admit you can not prove the existance of your god , how can you carry on believing hes real ? surely thats not a sane way of thinking ?


I admit that at a (metaphorical) distance I'm a nutjob, but I honestly believe there is a god. Sometimes I wonder if there's something different in everyone's brain that makes them take a stance on whether god is real or not. Because I really do believe there is a god, yet I completely understand how skeptics can think I'm strange for believing in a god. I'm sorry, but I cannot really answer your question.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> It is not about wining or losing, it's about growing. I have seen you grow much. I have seen you become much more aware of what you believe and what it means. You are more conscious of what it means to be an atheist and a theist than you were a few months back. I see you being more careful in your thinking and more responsible in your arguments. If you ask me you have developed some tools that will serve you well in life, no matter if you still believe in a deity or not. Conscientious thinking will equip you to handle what you have coming in life far more than blind faith. These debates are not a waste of your time, they are an investment of your time; you have them so you don't have to have them anymore.


Thanks dude, lol a compliment from the ice-man. Yeah I feel like I have slightly better arguments than when I first drifted into this sub-forum. I love that >> "these debates are not a waste of your time...you have them so you don't have to have them anymore", that holds much truth. I will admit that I have learned some better vocabulary from you and others from this sub-forum which is one of the advantages of debating with you.

Oh BTW I changed my mind on not debating with others about my beliefs. I have decided to only debate with those who are willing to have a friendly and non-hostile debate.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I admit that at a (metaphorical) distance I'm a nutjob, but I honestly believe there is a god. Sometimes I wonder if there's something different in everyone's brain that makes them take a stance on whether god is real or not. Because I really do believe there is a god, yet I completely understand how skeptics can think I'm strange for believing in a god. I'm sorry, but I cannot really answer your question.




...hey heph, this sounds pretty cool. I've read that we're something like the appliances we have in the house - in a way. Those appliances are conduits for energy and somehow serve a purpose in projection of intent. I think some of us have capacities that are different by way of how we are built in the neurological sense. It may be easier for one to make jumps down pathways that others find difficult....and vice-versa.

...that's my take on what you said, at least.

...the common thread here maybe is that ganj tends to aid in the jumping... or act as a bridge anyway.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 16, 2011)

i read an article a couple of months back that claims a scientist , has singled out the gene , some people have that makes them suuceptable to believe in things like gods , ghosts etc etc but i think its mainly indoctrination , as i mean its the persons loved ones that have usually passed there faith on to there children , how could mum n dad give you false information .


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 16, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i read an article a couple of months back that claims a scientist , has singled out the gene , some people have that makes them suuceptable to believe in things like gods , ghosts etc etc


...so this makes me wonder (for real), why does this gene exist? What purpose does it serve? It takes a lot of punishment, this gene.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i read an article a couple of months back that claims a scientist , has singled out the gene , some people have that makes them suuceptable to believe in things like gods , ghosts etc etc



(if someone were to get that gene removed) What would they think when they see a floating object or actually see something that others would call a ghost?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...so this makes me wonder (for real), why does this gene exist? What purpose does it serve? It takes a lot of punishment, this gene.


That's what I'm wondering too. I mean it must serve some purpose. If anyone knows of a good link to explain the purpose, you should post it.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...so this makes me wonder (for real), why does this gene exist? What purpose does it serve? It takes a lot of punishment, this gene.


My Sunday-morning "waiting for my Cream of Wheat to boil" theory is that humans evolved in a tribal social structure very much akin to that of baboons. Baboons have a rather stratified hierarchy with boss monkeys and their subordinates. Pleasing (or at least avoiding the wrath of) the boss monkey is built into us. This evolved, selected response (which is likely mediated by the gene in question, if it's real) short-circuits for the alpha male, who no longer answers to a boss monkey, and feels the hole in his world. Perhaps that is why despots are typically such maladjusted hosebags. 
Combine this sociobiological groove/need with our proven penchant for feeling spirit-force at work in nature, and positing an Ultimate Boss Monkey, unapproachable, indomitable, is as inevitable as gravity. Once that first meme took hold, it was like a gravid spider mite finding a 40-kilowatt hydro grow. Force of nature. cn


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> (if someone were to get that gene removed) What would they think when they see a floating object or actually see something that others would call a ghost?


i dont know , i dont think anyone has truly seen a floating object either , ( it goes against everything we know today ) the human mind is very suceptable to halucination .


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 16, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> My Sunday-morning "waiting for my Cream of Wheat to boil" theory is that humans evolved in a tribal social structure very much akin to that of baboons. Baboons have a rather stratified hierarchy with boss monkeys and their subordinates. Pleasing (or at least avoiding the wrath of) the boss monkey is built into us. This evolved, selected response (which is likely mediated by the gene in question, if it's real) short-circuits for the alpha male, who no longer answers to a boss monkey, and feels the hole in his world. Perhaps that is why despots are typically such maladjusted hosebags.
> Combine this sociobiological groove/need with our proven penchant for feeling spirit-force at work in nature, and positing an Ultimate Boss Monkey, unapproachable, indomitable, is as inevitable as gravity. Once that first meme took hold, it was like a gravid spider mite finding a 40-kilowatt hydro grow. Force of nature. cn


mighty mites  ...they become ultimate boss monkey.

On a left / right scale it makes sense to me... reach - maintain...reach - maintain.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 16, 2011)

You poor pathetic little piteous loser. 

Good on ya Heph!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i dont know , i dont think anyone has truly seen a floating object either , ( it goes against everything we know today ) the human mind is very suceptable to halucination .


Me and a few people have seen very strange things at the same time that would seem unexplainable by anything logical. I have proof of things I have seen. But who knows? <<you don't have to answer that, I'm just saying I can't expect anyone to answer my question.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You poor pathetic little piteous loser.
> 
> Good on ya Heph!!


I'm not poor, pathetic, nor piteous..... Jeez.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm not poor, pathetic, nor piteous..... Jeez.


I love it.  You're not poor pathetic or piteous, but you are the other two things I said. x)


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> That's what I'm wondering too. I mean it must serve some purpose. If anyone knows of a good link to explain the purpose, you should post it.


 whats the purpose of the gene they found that makes people more likely to over eat and become obese , do genes all have a purpose ?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Me and a few people have seen very strange things at the same time that would seem unexplainable by anything logical. I have proof of things I have seen. But who knows? <<you don't have to answer that, I'm just saying I can't expect anyone to answer my question.


 its a shame non of these are ever recorded on clear video tape .( except hoaxs and dubious ones )


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

I would have recorded them if I had a video recorder on me at all times, which I'm starting to think I should do.
Maybe that obesity gene used to be used as a survival of the fittest type thing.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 17, 2011)

Pretentious.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm bored, anyone up for a debate? 

Let me start it off.....
If you're atheist do you believe in aliens? 
If you're religious do you think the existence of aliens, being proven to exist as a fact, change your religious beliefs?
If you're agnostic do you believe in aliens? 

Remember I'm not here to fight, .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 17, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I love it.  You're not poor pathetic or piteous, but you are the other two things I said. x)


Lol, only because I admitted to losing, ha.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm bored, anyone up for a debate?
> 
> Let me start it off.....
> If you're atheist do you believe in aliens?
> ...




...I think the aliens are parts of ourselves that we don't know yet. Some say the witnessing of them is psychophysical. Who knows, really. Nothing would change for me. I 'see' a universe that was, and is, created by a blind god - and that's us. Seems like they'd just eventually fit in - no 'actual' probing implied


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 17, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I think the aliens are parts of ourselves that we don't know yet. Some say the witnessing of them is psychophysical. Who knows, really. Nothing would change for me. I 'see' a universe that was, and is, created by a blind god - and that's us. Seems like they'd just eventually fit in - no 'actual' probing implied


Yeah I would acknowledge them as just another species. They wouldn't change any of my beliefs. But then again some of them must be more advanced than us, so they could literally own us.

Parts of ourselves? Hmm pretty interesting thought. Like how though? Are you saying you believe they are just in our heads and that we are creating them? If that did hold truth, Whig it might, then it would be another way to better ourselves. 

I feel like I'm misinterpreting the aliens being part of us thing.. Care to explain it to me? 
Apparently aliens would be able to know telekinesis, which some say is a trait us humans can pick up. So maybe there's a connection there.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Oct 17, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> ^^^^ man dude, you are wayyyy toooo late! What are saying has been repeated forever... You suck at debate and you use old tactics.
> 
> The burden lies on you atheists,.always giving believers shit for believing and asking us for proof. Fuck you and your stupid bullshit "the burden lies on us" bullshit. You so eager for proof, become a believer, if.not,.fuck you again


 
Why are you so angry all the time?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah I would acknowledge them as just another species. They wouldn't change any of my beliefs. But then again some of them must be more advanced than us, so they could literally own us.
> 
> Parts of ourselves? Hmm pretty interesting thought. Like how though? Are you saying you believe they are just in our heads and that we are creating them? If that did hold truth, Whig it might, then it would be another way to better ourselves.
> 
> ...




...mass speculation on my part, but worth exploring. 

I say they'd be trying to contact us through ourselves to help us get to that 'peaceful' part of the "you-'n-i-verse". That 'silent voice', intuition, would be their mode... just have to listen with a proper ear.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 17, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...mass speculation on my part, but worth exploring.
> 
> I say they'd be trying to contact us through ourselves to help us get to that 'peaceful' part of the "you-'n-i-verse". That 'silent voice', intuition, would be their mode... just have to listen with a proper ear.


Lol oops, not telekinesis, I meant to say telepathy. Hopefully it makes sense now, lol. Like you say they're connected to us in some way and they are us and vice versa, so maybe telepathy has something to do with it...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Lol oops, not telekinesis, I meant to say telepathy. Hopefully it makes sense now, lol. Like you say they're connected to us in some way and they are us and vice versa, so maybe telepathy has something to do with it...


...I knew it man, no worries! I think of telepathy as in "young men will have visions - old men will dream dreams"... to paraphrase quite poorly. Revelations speaks to telepathy also.

...telekinesis could move US, so it's not wrong, imo.


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 18, 2011)

because your avatar is fugly. 

i aint angry, im expressing myself just as you or anyone else expresses themselves when irritated by some stupid atheist who thinks they know all and if you believe in God you are some stupid rock...





Morgan Lynn said:


> Why are you so angry all the time?


----------



## spandy (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't let someone who believes in nothing shake your faith. They are the ones who are lost, not you.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 18, 2011)

No, this thread isn't meant for an atheist vs religious argument...


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 18, 2011)

Not trying to do so, i was asked a question, so i answered.

Sorry


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 18, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> No, this thread isn't meant for an atheist vs religious argument...


...something came to mind today. "christ was an example" In daily life, should we not be the example? = love thy neighbor? (without being an idiot about it - be human). it speaks to karma, it speaks to dharma, and a bunch of other ahhh's. He didn't follow anyone. He differed in being the example. War was (and is) the order of the day - he advocated non-violence. At times, the story goes, he shook sht up as well. So if 'he' is 'us', well...you figure it out. Our innermost nature is to be 'good'. I guess that's why he seems so 'deep'.



Lord I was born a ramblin' man  -allman brothers


----------



## blazinkill504 (Oct 18, 2011)

i wanna know why the fuck they havent come back yet.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 19, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...something came to mind today. "christ was an example" In daily life, should we not be the example? = love thy neighbor? (without being an idiot about it - be human). it speaks to karma, it speaks to dharma, and a bunch of other ahhh's. He didn't follow anyone. He differed in being the example. War was (and is) the order of the day - he advocated non-violence. At times, the story goes, he shook sht up as well. So if 'he' is 'us', well...you figure it out. Our innermost nature is to be 'good'. I guess that's why he seems so 'deep'.
> 
> 
> 
> Lord I was born a ramblin' man  -allman brothers


Oh man dude plus fucking rep for you lol.
Like that's exactly what I always thought, I mean the guy even says to not worship him...
Also he's gods son, well of course he is we are all his sons and daughters, we are his children...
Man you read my mind, haha....



Oh man my friend, I'm sorry but I can't rep you, but I'll put it in my notes to give you a rep when I spread my rep...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 19, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> i wanna know why the fuck they havent come back yet.


Who hasn't come back??? Oly and Morgan???


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 19, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Not trying to do so, i was asked a question, so i answered.
> 
> Sorry


Nah it's cool oly, . I'm just saying NOBODY should get into an argument... We are all fellow tokers afterall...


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 19, 2011)

GOD issssss GOOOOODDDDD!!!!!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 19, 2011)

This thread isn't for religious talk period.  Oh, unless it conforms with what Heph likes.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 19, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> This thread isn't for religious talk period.  Oh, unless it conforms with what Heph likes.


Lol, people can talk about any of their beliefs. However, if you beliefs differ from another persons beliefs and you don't like that, well just get over it....


----------



## blazinkill504 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Who hasn't come back??? Oly and Morgan???


nah the aliens!


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 19, 2011)

nah, i aint trying to argue. fellow tokers we are brother... 

hows SA?





Hepheastus420 said:


> Nah it's cool oly, . I'm just saying NOBODY should get into an argument... We are all fellow tokers afterall...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 19, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> nah, i aint trying to argue. fellow tokers we are brother...
> 
> hows SA?


SA? It's getting pretty cold over here, whoo.... I love toking in the cold....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 19, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> nah the aliens!


Maybe they don't like us or think we are stupid.... Or maybe they crashed their UFO .... Or maybe they got lost in a black hole.... Or maybe...


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 19, 2011)

yea, it is getting nice down here too... i like going to austin or sa when its cold... i really like the way it feels... 

aliens dont like us, if they did they would have been here already


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 20, 2011)

its nice to see hep has finallly admitted he can not prove his god exists ( and he mayaswell believe in the honey monster ) it would be nice to see others come out and do the same , it allways feels good for me when someone changes there beliefs and im sure i helped hep come to the conclusion .


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha. The new missionaries are Atheists. This shit is to much.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 20, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> its nice to see hep has finallly admitted he can not prove his god exists ( and he mayaswell believe in the honey monster ) it would be nice to see others come out and do the same , it allways feels good for me when someone changes there beliefs and im sure i helped hep come to the conclusion .


I have not admitted I " believe in the honey monster". I did admit that I cannot prove god exist, however, I did not change my beliefs. I just decided to end the pointless arguments since NOBODY can prove or disprove the possibility of a creator. You did not help me come to a conclusion since you didn't show any evidence. I know you can't show any evidence so I'm not gonna keep asking for it. You believe what you want and I believe what I want, neither of us has to prove anything to anybody....


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 20, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> its nice to see hep has finally admitted he can not prove his god exists


But, really, he answers to his own faith. His faith isn't asking him to proof itself to it...directly.

You are. Why?

His faith asks of him to consider those suffering around him, etc. Who slanders that? His faith wants him to question himself every moment of every day, observing the self.

Look man, as a scientist observes the outer and its actions, a theist observes the inner and it's actions. Look at a yin yang symbol (f.e.) ...that's us. I'm 10% percent scientific and 90% intuitive. And on it goes...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha. Wrong. A scientist observes everything clinically, and a theist observes the inner metaphysically.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 20, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Haha. Wrong. A scientist observes everything clinically, and a theist observes the inner metaphysically.


...where's the 'slap forehead' button around here? 

...is a clinical setting the opposite of a metaphysical clinic? Funny how alchemy speaks of retorts and such.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 20, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...where's the 'slap forehead' button around here?
> 
> ...is a clinical setting the opposite of a metaphysical clinic? Funny how alchemy speaks of retorts and such.


Stop viewing them as opposites my simple friend.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 20, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Haha. Wrong. A scientist observes everything clinically, and a theist observes the inner metaphysically.


So a scientist can't see things metaphorically?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 20, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Stop viewing them as opposites my simple friend.


...ahh, but I don't. "And on it goes..." They 'spin together'.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 20, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So a scientist can't see things metaphorically?


Did you misread? lol

If the scientist is a theist, than something magical happens.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 20, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I have not admitted I " believe in the honey monster". I did admit that I cannot prove god exist, however, I did not change my beliefs. I just decided to end the pointless arguments since NOBODY can prove or disprove the possibility of a creator. You did not help me come to a conclusion since you didn't show any evidence. I know you can't show any evidence so I'm not gonna keep asking for it. You believe what you want and I believe what I want, neither of us has to prove anything to anybody....


that is correct , you only need to prove it to yourself.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 20, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> that is correct , you only need to prove it to yourself.


Glad you have come to accept others belief without them having to show evidence....


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 20, 2011)

> its nice to see hep has finallly admitted he can not prove his god exists


when did he say that he could prove it? 



> believe in the honey monster


is this one of your gods?



> it would be nice to see others come out and do the same


i believe most of us on here have never stated they could prove God exists... pretty stupid of you to say such a thing



> it allways feels good for me when someone changes there beliefs and im sure i helped hep come to the conclusion .



im telling you man, you got some sick fetish phelia when it comes to peoples beliefs


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 20, 2011)

ONLY ONE TRUE LORD!


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 20, 2011)

yes i can sit here humble and with a smirk on my face knowing you can not prove to yourself or anyone else the god you devote your life to exists .
i sit here humble that pixies that live at the bottom of the garden have as much credibility as the religion you put your faith in . 
But like you say its upto you what you believe in , my only wish is you religious people keep your fantasy world away from our schools and do not indoctrinate our new generations with this nonsense , its not good for the human race .


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 20, 2011)

> yes i can sit here humble and with a smirk on my face knowing you can not prove to yourself or anyone else the god you devote your life to exists .
> i sit here humble that pixies that live at the bottom of the garden have as much credibility as the religion you put your faith in .
> But like you say its upto you what you believe in , my only wish is you religious people keep your fantasy world away from our schools and do not indoctrinate our new generations with this nonsense , its not good for the human race .



[video=youtube;RFZrzg62Zj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFZrzg62Zj0[/video]


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 20, 2011)

whatever you say dude is not valid amongst these sub forums.. you have tarnished your own image on here not only amongst us believers, but amongst your own atheists... many on here (atheists) wish that you would stop rambling your small brain around here till you learn to respect others... till then, no one will take you serious, if you have not noticed that by now...


----------



## WWDave (Oct 20, 2011)

Who the fuck cares? When each of us take our last breath we will find out for sure. Why argue about it. One way there is nothing, the other way there is eternity. I was brought up Catholic, and No, I haven't fucked any alter boys. I don't think there is any harm in living the 10 commandments, at least most of them, lol. There are a few wife's I would covet. Any ways, peace people.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 20, 2011)

WWDave said:


> Who the fuck cares? When each of us take our last breath we will find out for sure. Why argue about it. One way there is nothing, the other way there is eternity. I was brought up Catholic, and No, I haven't fucked any alter boys. I don't think there is any harm in living the 10 commandments, at least most of them, lol. There are a few wife's I would covet. Any ways, peace people.


Where do you live???


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 20, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> yes i can sit here humble and with a smirk on my face knowing you can not prove to yourself or anyone else the god you devote your life to exists .
> i sit here humble that pixies that live at the bottom of the garden have as much credibility as the religion you put your faith in .
> But like you say its upto you what you believe in , my only wish is you religious people keep your fantasy world away from our schools and do not indoctrinate our new generations with this nonsense , its not good for the human race .


You sit there with a smirk on your face yet you claim to finally be humbled? Ha that's a load of crap....
Why make claims about me that I have never stated? When did I say I devote my life to my religion?

You make a claim that my religion is fantasy. Fantasy is a form of fiction and fiction is something made up or false. So you say my religion is false, now prove your claim with valid evidence....
Obviously you can't and obviously you have learned nothing.

You act like we kidnap the fucking kids and dunk their heads under water, I haven't seen a priest run into someone's house and quickly indoctrinate a child.
Many things are not good for the human race. For example, cars that run on gasoline. Gasoline fueled cars are horrible for the human race, so how about you go bitch about that lol.
Alright I'm done with your useless ass for a while, I had my fun, now run along....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> <snip>
> You act like we kidnap the fucking kids and dunk their heads under water, I haven't seen a priest run into someone's house and quickly indoctrinate a child.
> Many things are not good for the human race. For example, cars that run on gasoline. Gasoline fueled cars are horrible for the human race, so how about you go bitch about that lol....


How ya figure? I think gasoline-powered cars are a grand thing. They'll eventually be supplanted by cars fueled otherwise, but for now, I gaze upon a Ferrari, or even a Honda, and I think "coolness". cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 20, 2011)

WWDave said:


> Who the fuck cares? When each of us take our last breath we will find out for sure. Why argue about it. One way there is nothing, the other way there is eternity. I was brought up Catholic, and No, I haven't fucked any alter boys. I don't think there is any harm in living the 10 commandments, at least most of them, lol. There are a few wife's I would covet. Any ways, peace people.


Lol that's how I feel. I believe that if there is a god, he will do the right thing. But for now I like following Jesus' two great commandments.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 20, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> How ya figure? I think gasoline-powered cars are a grand thing. They'll eventually be supplanted by cars fueled otherwise, but for now, I gaze upon a Ferrari, or even a Honda, and I think "coolness". cn


 nothin says GREEN like an original Hummer lol funnest 4 miles to the gallon ever!!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 20, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> How ya figure? I think gasoline-powered cars are a grand thing. They'll eventually be supplanted by cars fueled otherwise, but for now, I gaze upon a Ferrari, or even a Honda, and I think "coolness". cn


Oh neer don't get me started on cars, I do like them though lol. Ooh Ferrari....
http://www.nutramed.com/environment/cars.htm <<<< there's pollution 

There's also car crashes that kill innocent little babies, do you enjoy killing innocent little babies neer? Lol just messing around with you man.


----------



## lioncub (Oct 20, 2011)

the important matter at hand is whether we live our lives with gratitude, finding joy and sharing it with others. things of that nature. I think we can all agree that our (and everythings) existence was the result of the works of a higher power. one and many. if you wanna call it/them god/s. do it. if you wanna call it the big bang science experiment. do that. or both! just understand that judgment is so prevalent in this time and speak accordingly..or so i say. ONE LOVE


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 20, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh neer don't get me started on cars, I do like them though lol. Ooh Ferrari....
> http://www.nutramed.com/environment/cars.htm <<<< there's pollution
> 
> There's also car crashes that kill innocent little babies, do you enjoy killing innocent little babies neer? Lol just messing around with you man.


Yes. Yes I do. Since you feel a fetus=baby. Yah. I enjoy killing fetuses. Sue me.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 20, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Yes. Yes I do. Since you feel a fetus=baby. Yah. I enjoy killing fetuses. Sue me.


Lol of course you do, you're the fucking crypt keeper....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh neer don't get me started on cars, I do like them though lol. Ooh Ferrari....
> http://www.nutramed.com/environment/cars.htm <<<< there's pollution
> 
> There's also car crashes that kill innocent little babies, do you enjoy killing innocent little babies neer? Lol just messing around with you man.


 Baby seals . Yum. With fava beans and a nice Chianti. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2011)

About car crashes ...
I won't pretend they don't happen.
However all enterprise carries risk.
I think that the benefits of all-weather personal mobility exceed the costs and dangers. Imagine getting to urgent care using public transport. cn

<edit> Just read the linked article. I disagree that driving a car is the most polluting yada yada. In USA/Canada?Europe, emissions are tightly controlled, and cars are a small fraction of the tropospheric pollution load. 
Using electricity (a pastime near&dear to the indoor gardeners among us) is worse imo because so many watts come from coal. And then there is my proven penchant for cheeseburgers. Evil can be delicious. cn


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 20, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yes I admit defeat. I can not prove gods existence. I cannot (I never did) say god is real as a fact. I have no more arguments to make. I will just get my beliefs knocked down everytime by others using the whole "your lack of evidence is my evidence" logic so many people use. I admit that is good logic. I'm literally tired of going around in circles trying to argue the POSSIBILITY of god and then coming to no conclusion. I'm tired of creating enemies over something so pointless to others. I still have faith and that is it. But please do not think of me as inferior to yourself simply because of my beliefs (which, sadly, alot of people do to me). Please do not think my beliefs hold me back in the world. Please do not think I'm stating my beliefs as fact. Please do not push arguments on me, for from now on I will not argue my beliefs anymore; simply because I can't give proper argument.
> So again please don't argue with me, because I'm just done.
> 
> 
> I know this isn't important to you guys but I just wanna make sure you guys know I admit defeat and that I do not wish to argue about religion anymore. Ahh that feels better.


what an awesome way to start a god is not real thread... i love it a rebuttal


----------



## Duku (Oct 20, 2011)

*before you throw in the towel on god look up john lennox from oxford.*


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 20, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> what an awesome way to start a god is not real thread... i love it a rebuttal


Lol, I'm just trying to shut that guy up.... I'm sure other atheists and religious people will respect the thread. I'm up for a kind debate though.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 20, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> About car crashes ...
> I won't pretend they don't happen.
> However all enterprise carries risk.
> I think that the benefits of all-weather personal mobility exceed the costs and dangers. Imagine getting to urgent care using public transport. cn
> ...


lol I just googled 'how are cars dangerous' and copied and pasted one of the first few links, I never even read it. However neer, my point about the cars is that they cause harm to all humanity. Cars have done more harm than good. I'm guessing sativa thinks religion has done more harm than good, yet I don't see him complaining to everyone that drives a car.

I should have used fast food instead of cars.... Hmmm, oh well; here's a pic for you neer....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2011)

We can debate about cars causing more harm than good. The good cars do is harder to document that statistician's dreams like crash nunbers, tons of various pollutants etc. 

As for the pic ...

 danged cokehead sellout cousin. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 20, 2011)

Alright neer, which side do you take? Do you believe cars cause more harm than good? I believe so....


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 20, 2011)

He already answered your god damn question.



> I think that the benefits of all-weather personal mobility exceed the costs and dangers. Imagine getting to urgent care using public transport. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Alright neer, which side do you take? Do you believe cars cause more harm than good? I believe so....


 I believe more good. I grew up in the 'burbs, a lifestyle impossible without the family car. The accumulated good of getting groceries, vehicular dating, vacations, family trips etc. is immense but impossible to count. That's my take. 
As for harm done by cars (pollution, land use lost to roads, critters creamed on said roads by cars) ... I won't trivialize it, but it's mediagenic whereas the good is not. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 20, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I believe more good. I grew up in the 'burbs, a lifestyle impossible without the family car. The accumulated good of getting groceries, vehicular dating, vacations, family trips etc. is immense but impossible to count. That's my take.
> As for harm done by cars (pollution, land use lost to roads, critters creamed on said roads by cars) ... I won't trivialize it, but it's mediagenic whereas the good is not. cn


As a parent, in the city (not downtown - a further, quieter distance away) I need a vehicle. When I was younger I built a car that thruster-shat copious amounts of full-blown leaded fuel exhaust in very short time. A couple of hours on a tank (on weekends ). Oh, and we added octane then too otherwise the car would ping like mad. Zero emissions control (60's car). Nowadays though, I need an economic vehicle to do what your post describes. I put 20,000kms on a car per year. I don't see that changing soon. Buy a car that's like a vaporizer - helping with damage control


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> As a parent, in the city (not downtown - a further, quieter distance away) I need a vehicle. When I was younger I built a car that thruster-shat copious amounts of full-blown leaded fuel exhaust in very short time. A couple of hours on a tank (on weekends ). Oh, and we added octane then too otherwise the car would ping like mad. Zero emissions control (60's car). Nowadays though, I need an economic vehicle to do what your post describes. I put 20,000kms on a car per year. I don't see that changing soon. Buy a car that's like a vaporizer - helping with damage control


The fifty-year-old part of me lusts after a somewhat pre-owned Porsche. The other fifty-year-old part of me is thinking Honda Fit. I like leaving shallow footprints. One way ... small engine. The other ... wide tires. ~cheezy grin~ cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 20, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> The fifty-year-old part of me lusts after a somewhat pre-owned Porsche. The other fifty-year-old part of me is thinking Honda Fit. I like leaving shallow footprints. One way ... small engine. The other ... wide tires. ~cheezy grin~ cn


oh man, the list is amazingly long! Civic does our duties now. Awesome on fuel, and a host of other things.


----------



## BudDub (Oct 21, 2011)

diesel15 said:


> idont got no problem with him but ifeel if you dont believe in God at least show a lil respect to the people who do thats all. iaint do nothing to him but keep it real after he called me out a few times today. but iguess thats whats wrong with people, they would rather hear flattering lies than the truth which can hurt


LOLZ Is this before or after your religion tells me I'm going to hell for not believing?


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 21, 2011)

diesel15 said:


> idont got no problem with him but ifeel if you dont believe in God at least show a lil respect to the people who do thats all. iaint do nothing to him but keep it real after he called me out a few times today. but iguess thats whats wrong with people, they would rather hear flattering lies than the truth which can hurt


We have read through pages of your crap in an attempt to learn why your religious views deserve respect. For every reasonable question asked, you return with a judgmental half thought out dogmatic response. You have been unable to give us any legit reason we should respect Christianity. In fact, you have shown that Christianity deserves to be disrespected and called out for the system of ignorance and bigotry it is. The more you try to explain and defend your beliefs, the more it becomes clear you possess a backwards intellect unable to discern reality from theater. If you wish to believe these things then fine, but you will get no more respect than a crackhead trying to explain why the aliens have taken over the government. You have a lazy, uneducated, inadequate reality filter that is a joke to anyone who makes half the effort to apply sensibility. You find justification for prejudice, hatred and cruelty among your ridiculous half-baked conclusions about a deity, you pretend to be certain about things you can not possibly know, and for this you want respect? This sort of behavior earns you contempt, not respect. The people who disrespect your believes are not doing so to be difficult or to be assholes. They are simply responding to your asinine behavior and your idiotic conviction in your fantasy.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

Heis, I have to disagree with you.
I don't believe "Christianity deserves to be disrespected and be called out for the system of ignorance and bigotry it is".

I believe it should be respected, or at least discredited without making fun of it. 
I'm sure you can understand the positives of Christianity (not that Christianity is the only way to get to these positives, it's just another way), or the several good messages (yes I know there's a shit load of bad ones too). So knowing those two things, I think you can understand why Christianity deserves at least a tiny bit of respect.

It would be cool if my buddy diesel did show some sort of valid claim instead of relying purely on scriptures....


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 21, 2011)

Duku said:


> *before you throw in the towel on god look up john lennox from oxford.*


...thanks for posting this.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 21, 2011)

John Lennox got TRASHED by Richard Dawkins. Everybody else he's debated have been wrecked.... But not Richard Dawkins.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 21, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Heis, I have to disagree with you.
> I don't believe "Christianity deserves to be disrespected and be called out for the system of ignorance and bigotry it is".
> 
> I believe it should be respected, or at least discredited without making fun of it.
> ...


I might agree with you IF the few positives of Christianity were unique to the religion. If we are only judging an ideology on it's positive aspects while giving no weight to the negative ones then we have to accept, well everything from the KKK to dog fighting. I could invent a religion right now that is far more positive than any around today and which has no negative aspects but you wouldn't be able to follow it because you would know it was untrue. The good things that come from Christianity are not the reasons people perpetuate it. No end justifies the means of manipulation and deceit. Religion serves to separate our species and does so under the guise of all-inclusion and justifies it with false certitude. This makes Christianity arrogant, hypocritical and completely deserving of discourtesy. 

As for respect, people deserve respect. People gain respect through their accomplishments and policies of conduct, not simply from what they believe. Diesel has shown us only his crazy religous side, which I find contemptable, and offered nothing in the way of earning respect. Diesel may have many aspects about him I would find admirable, but you wouldn't know it because he is too busy using his belief in Christ as a mechanism to separate himself from the non believers.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 21, 2011)

Preach on Mr. Uncertainty Principle.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

richard dawkins is a hero of mine .and christopher hitchens is allso


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Heis, I have to disagree with you.
> I don't believe "Christianity deserves to be disrespected and be called out for the system of ignorance and bigotry it is".
> 
> I believe it should be respected, or at least discredited without making fun of it.
> ...


 christianity is pure evil , that has the blood on its hands of millions of inocent people . even in 2011 barrack obama after giving his nazi like world domination speaches says 'god bless america 'along with other countless religious slurs , it makes my blood boil .


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

and if christians think that the word of there god is the be all and end all , why do you attack muslim countries for things they do in the name of there religion , ie. stoning someone to death in islam is a religious instruction from there god so why do you all get hysterical over it ?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

and why are christians truly afraid of death and mourn it , when you KNOW that that person has gone to a BETTER place lol if you truly believed your dad that just died has gone to heaven and is chilling out up there in pure bliss , why would you even be upset ?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> I might agree with you IF the few positives of Christianity were unique to the religion. If we are only judging an ideology on it's positive aspects while giving no weight to the negative ones then we have to accept, well everything from the KKK to dog fighting. I could invent a religion right now that is far more positive than any around today and which has no negative aspects but you wouldn't be able to follow it because you would know it was untrue. The good things that come from Christianity are not the reasons people perpetuate it. No end justifies the means of manipulation and deceit. Religion serves to separate our species and does so under the guise of all-inclusion and justifies it with false certitude. This makes Christianity arrogant, hypocritical and completely deserving of discourtesy.
> 
> As for respect, people deserve respect. People gain respect through their accomplishments and policies of conduct, not simply from what they believe. Diesel has shown us only his crazy religous side, which I find contemptable, and offered nothing in the way of earning respect. Diesel may have many aspects about him I would find admirable, but you wouldn't know it because he is too busy using his belief in Christ as a mechanism to separate himself from the non believers.


I'm not asking for people to respect a person purely based on their beliefs. I'm asking for people to just respect that persons beliefs, unless they have a direct effect on you. Like if the kkk takes your kid heis, then you're obligated to open a can of whoopass. But if you see a couple of Chritian kids with their little Christian kid suits (lol suits sounds funny, ok I'm sorry I just keep cracking up everytime I hear suits, alright now where was I?....) then you're not obligated to kick the little Christian kids ass just because of his beliefs: Kkk should not be respected, but that's because it has a direct negative impact on colored races.
However, Christians should just keep their beliefs to themselves. I don't agree with Christians that disrespect others beliefs because Christians think that they are right on everything. But I mean, if a Christian respectfully keeps their stuff to themselves and respects others beliefs, then shouldn't that Christian have his/her beliefs respected.
I guess I'm trying that I don't think you should say all Christianity, you should just say most Christians. I think you're talking to generally about Christianity.


Oh and by all means weigh the negatives of Christianity with the positives. But keep in mind there's many branches of Christianity that don't practice the same negative and positive aspects as the other branches of Christianity. 


I see that you may respect diesel as a person, but not his beliefs? 
Why is that? Is it because you think he's shoving his beliefs down people's throats? Do you think he is ignoring others evidence and not questioning his beliefs? These questions are just out of curiosity. Also diesel if you're reading this, I mean no disrespect to you man, you're a good guy. 

I do admit that I wish there was no religion, just belief, I mean nobody knows what really happens..... Oh and SCIENCE (she blinded me with science!!)

You think that diesel uses his beliefs as a mechanism to separate himself from the non-believers? 
I think he is trying to unite everyone, but honestly, he's going about it the wrong way....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> and why are christians truly afraid of death and mourn it , when you KNOW that that person has gone to a BETTER place lol if you truly believed your dad that just died has gone to heaven and is chilling out up there in pure bliss , why would you even be upset ?


 What branch of Christianity are you talking about? What Christians do you know that fear death? They believe in afterlife, so there is no fear of the plain ending of existence after death.

I for one do not fear death, I don't think god will punish me. I think my existence will end. I lived my life, I had a good ride, and that's that.

Well at least don't group me with them.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm not asking for people to respect a person purely based on their beliefs. I'm asking for people to just respect that persons beliefs, unless they have a direct effect on you. Like if the kkk takes your kid heis, then you're obligated to open a can of whoopass. But if you see a couple of Chritian kids with their little Christian kid suits (lol suits sounds funny, ok I'm sorry I just keep cracking up everytime I hear suits, alright now where was I?....) then you're not obligated to kick the little Christian kids ass just because of his beliefs: Kkk should not be respected, but that's because it has a direct negative impact on colored races.
> However, Christians should just keep their beliefs to themselves. I don't agree with Christians that disrespect others beliefs because Christians think that they are right on everything. But I mean, if a Christian respectfully keeps their stuff to themselves and respects others beliefs, then shouldn't that Christian have his/her beliefs respected.
> I guess I'm trying that I don't think you should say all Christianity, you should just say most Christians. I think you're talking to generally about Christianity.
> 
> ...


i think i have a right to question peoples beliefs its the believers who have built there churches knocked on our doors , indoctrinated our schools and children , preach in the street , threaten hell upon us , etc etc why should i not ridicule your beliefs your beliefs do more harm than you even realise , if it wasnt for people like you who blindly follow a religion with no evidence , we wouldnt of lost millions of inocent lives .
Have your beliefs in your god but be prepared for ridicule , humiliation and questioning , if you make outlandish claims of a higher being expect to be challenged .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> and if christians think that the word of there god is the be all and end all , why do you attack muslim countries for things they do in the name of there religion , ie. stoning someone to death in islam is a religious instruction from there god so why do you all get hysterical over it ?


Because that directly affects someone. Christianity doesn't affect anyone directly. People use the religion to directly influence others. Don't blame the actual religion.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 21, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Christianity doesn't affect anyone directly.




What the fuck is wrong with you Heph???


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i think i have a right to question peoples beliefs its the believers who have built there churches knocked on our doors , indoctrinated our schools and children , preach in the street , threaten hell upon us , etc etc why should i not ridicule your beliefs your beliefs do more harm than you even realise , if it wasnt for people like you who blindly follow a religion with no evidence , we wouldnt of lost millions of inocent lives .
> Have your beliefs in your god but be prepared for ridicule , humiliation and questioning , if you make outlandish claims of a higher being expect to be challenged .


im pretty sure I didn't/don't go to church, ever build a church, preach in the street, Indoctrinate school or kids, threaten hell upon anyone, or kill anyone. So I guess you're talking about other Christians? 

Why should we (religious people that respectfully keep our beliefs to ourselves and respect others beliefs) be ridiculed?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you Heph???


Lol, yeah I fucked up there, my bad.
I should have said many Christians beliefs don't directly affect anyone directly. I mean how can I say the crusades didn't directly affect people. Or churches and politicians.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

hepheastus420 said:


> because that directly affects someone. Christianity doesn't affect anyone directly. People use the religion to directly influence others. Don't blame the actual religion.


your fuckin joking right ?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> im pretty sure I didn't/don't go to church, ever build a church, preach in the street, Indoctrinate school or kids, threaten hell upon anyone, or kill anyone. So I guess you're talking about other Christians?
> 
> Why should we (religious people that respectfully keep our beliefs to ourselves and respect others beliefs) be ridiculed?


 A CHRISTIAN who dosent go to church ? lol


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

i think hep you should announce you believe in a god that you have thought up of yourself that is different to christianity , alot of christians i know would say you are not a christian unless you go to church and obey gods word ( the bible ) infact they are really hardcore christians and would probally frown on you big time .


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> if it wasnt for people like you who blindly follow a religion with no evidence , we wouldnt of lost millions of inocent lives .


wwhha?...tttttthhh.....ffffff.... what? How the hell is it that you don't believe in santa? I mean really, if you believe what you just wrote then you must have bought the whole fckn package and you're just shtting us.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 21, 2011)

I believe in Saint Nick.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> wwhha?...tttttthhh.....ffffff.... what? How the hell is it that you don't believe in santa? I mean really, if you believe what you just wrote then you must have bought the whole fckn package and you're just shtting us.


 im just simply saying if people wernt so gullible the multiple millions of lives lost in the name of religion wouldnt of happend , its fact not fiction .


----------



## sso (Oct 21, 2011)

how about a new religion?

i am god , you are god, everything is god, do what you want , there matter settled lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> im just simply saying if people wernt so gullible the multiple millions of lives lost in the name of religion wouldnt of happend , its fact not fiction .


I agree for sure with you that ignorance does not equal bliss. Many fckd up people on all sides of the fence though. Their actions happen to be a banner for the whole. Sucks, really.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> im just simply saying if people wernt so gullible the multiple millions of lives lost in the name of religion wouldnt of happend , its fact not fiction .


 i dont believe in santa because santa is a made up fictional person . at least thats what all the evidence points to .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i dont believe in santa because santa is a made up fictional person . at least thats what all the evidence points to .


That's cool, but what's the point of saying that?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> your fuckin joking right ?


Did you miss where crypt already pointed that out? Or do you just feel like complaining? Also I apologized for that and fixed my mistake, so you're a little late.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

whats the point ? im simply showing you why believing in santa is the same as believing in your god .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> A CHRISTIAN who dosent go to church ? lol


This just goes to show how ignorant you are towards religion.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> whats the point ? im simply showing you why believing in santa is the same as believing in your god .


 So there is no point. You just felt like making a comparison, congratulations.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Did you miss where crypt already pointed that out? Or do you just feel like complaining? Also I apologized for that and fixed my mistake, so you're a little late.


yeah i was late dude , im smokin some killa bud right now and everything i do is late , glad you admit your wrong


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So there is no point. You just felt like making a comparison, congratulations.


well it all helps , in teaching people they donmt need a god .


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 21, 2011)

...I just read this not too long ago:

old people believe everything - middle aged people question everything - and young people know everything


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i think hep you should announce you believe in a god that you have thought up of yourself that is different to christianity , alot of christians i know would say you are not a christian unless you go to church and obey gods word ( the bible ) infact they are really hardcore christians and would probally frown on you big time .


So are you suggesting that I follow a branch of Christianity that harshly judges others? Which in itself is a hypocritical Christian already. Nah I'm good, I know what I am. I'm a Christian.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> well it all helps , in teaching people they donmt need a god .


You're not teaching anything. You only made a pointless comparison.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So are you suggesting that I follow a branch of Christianity that harshly judges others? Which in itself is a hypocritical Christian already. Nah I'm good, I know what I am. I'm a Christian.


well to be honest im as confused as to what YOU believe and follow, , it seems you want to label yourself a christian yet distance yourself from the things that make you a christian , its all very confusing .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

Heres my religion issue

Christianity replaced Pagan worship in Rome over a long period of time....now the Pagans killed as many Christians as possible for years...then Christianity took hold and the Knights Templar slayed 100s of thousands of people for god? What am i missing here? Is killing needed to spread religion? cuz theres not much romance or goddliness in taking peoples lives.....jus never made sense to me


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

if your a true christian why are you not following gods word the bible ?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Heres my religion issue
> 
> Christianity replaced Pagan worship in Rome over a long period of time....now the Pagans killed as many Christians as possible for years...then Christianity took hold and the Knights Templar slayed 100s of thousands of people for god? What am i missing here? Is killing needed to spread religion? cuz theres not much romance or goddliness in taking peoples lives.....jus never made sense to me


of course it is , it goes a little something like this ' believe in my god '.............. 'no'................... ' ok ill kill you'...............its a great way of spreading gods word .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> well to be honest im as confused as to what YOU believe and follow, , it seems you want to label yourself a christian yet distance yourself from the things that make you a christian , its all very confusing .


A Christian is a follower of Christ. I follow Christ.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> if your a true christian why are you not following gods word the bible ?


Ahh another good question comes up....what part of the bible are we sposta follow? The part were your a forgiving person and turn the pther cheek? Or the eye for an eye..tooth for tooth? cuz they are very diff lol.....one suggest pussin out, one suggests revenge


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> if your a true christian why are you not following gods word the bible ?


Who is your question directed to?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> A Christian is a follower of Christ. I follow Christ.


 ok, and so we are all aware of what it is christ asks you to follow, what is it you follow ? simply saying christ dosent give us non believers much to go on ?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Who is your question directed to?


 you ...........


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

the hardcore christians i know follow the bible , simply saying 'i follow christ' is stupid , where do you follow christ to ?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

heph is waitin for me to go off line n then come back three days later , when hes tried to ridicule me , whilst i wasnt even here lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> heph is waitin for me to go off line n then come back three days later , when hes tried to ridicule me , whilst i wasnt even here lol


Yeah guys.... That's exactly what I'm doing lol.

Alright I follow christs examples. Hold him up as a role model for the rest of humanity. Some might follow ghandi, I follow Christ. If you don't understand that then I'm wasting my time with you.

Who said I don't follow the bible? I certainly didn't say that.
How is saying "I'm a Christian because I follow Christ" so hard to understand for you?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sativa, if you don't start a debate and just keep rambling on with pointless crap, then I'm done with you until then. If you can prove that you'll have a mature debate with me, then I will spend some time with you (just in hopes that you'll become more open minded).


----------



## blazinkill504 (Oct 21, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> the hardcore christians i know follow the bible , simply saying 'i follow christ' is stupid , where do you follow christ to ?


stupid because you dont understand it? i dont have to read the bible to know jesus was about everythin good so if i wanna follow him i follow good morals and teachins period. it isnt that hard of a concept to grasp


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

And sativa, why do you try bringing down other RIU members into our pointless argument? You said "heph is waitin...." in an attempt to get people on your imaginary side. Do you think people actually care about this little argument? Are you trying to show your intelligence to the other members? Are you trying to get people to go against me? I don't understand what you're trying to do.


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;RFZrzg62Zj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFZrzg62Zj0[/video]





ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> ok, and so we are all aware of what it is christ asks you to follow, what is it you follow ? simply saying christ dosent give us non believers much to go on ?


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;RFZrzg62Zj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFZrzg62Zj0[/video]





ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> heph is waitin for me to go off line n then come back three days later , when hes tried to ridicule me , whilst i wasnt even here lol


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;RFZrzg62Zj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFZrzg62Zj0[/video]





ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> the hardcore christians i know follow the bible , simply saying 'i follow christ' is stupid , where do you follow christ to ?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 21, 2011)

You stole that from me. lol I spammed that clip to stop stupid discussion here LONG before this...


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 21, 2011)

i dont think i stole that from anyone, just cause you think you're smart doesnt mean others are not... sorry if it hurt your feelings..

also, why is it stupid discussion? all you have to do is stay out of the thread, nobody asked you to come here





The Cryptkeeper said:


> You stole that from me. lol I spammed that clip to stop stupid discussion here LONG before this...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You stole that from me. lol I spammed that clip to stop stupid discussion here LONG before this...


Shhhhh shhhhh shhhh .


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 21, 2011)

And once again, I was HERE long before you Oly. 



olylifter420 said:


> i dont think i stole that from anyone, just cause you think you're smart doesnt mean others are not... sorry if it hurt your feelings..
> 
> also, why is it stupid discussion? all you have to do is stay out of the thread, nobody asked you to come here


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 21, 2011)

not really, i bet i got a post in before you did?


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 21, 2011)

post #19,,,,,


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 21, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> not really, i bet i got a post in before you did?


God damn. All Hephs thread merge together. Sorry bro. I think of all his threads as the Abortion thread. 

Carry on.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> God damn. All Hephs thread merge together. Sorry bro. I think of all his threads as the Abortion thread.
> 
> Carry on.


 My abortion thread want bad. People just take that shit up the ass I guess lol.


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 21, 2011)

up the fallopian tube


----------



## BudDub (Oct 22, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah guys.... That's exactly what I'm doing lol.
> 
> Alright I follow christs examples. Hold him up as a role model for the rest of humanity. Some might follow ghandi, I follow Christ. If you don't understand that then I'm wasting my time with you.
> 
> ...


Oh right model for humanity huh?

*Luke 12:51*
King James Version (KJV)


*51*Suppose ye that I am come to give peace on earth? I tell you, Nay; but rather division: 
*52*For from henceforth there shall be five in one house divided, three against two, and two against three. *53*The father shall be divided against the son, and the son against the father; the mother against the daughter, and the daughter against the mother; the mother in law against her daughter in law, and the daughter in law against her mother in law.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 22, 2011)

BudDub said:


> Oh right model for humanity huh?
> 
> *Luke 12:51*
> King James Version (KJV)
> ...


Fuck, the father in law and son in law are getting blazed in the barn, they aint got time for all this medieval B.S.....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 22, 2011)

BudDub said:


> Oh right model for humanity huh?
> 
> *Luke 12:51*
> King James Version (KJV)
> ...


I'm pretty sure you don't want the interpretation of that do you?

Instead of just googling passages that sound bad in the bible and posting them here for the thousandth time, you should at least read that whole page. There's reasons behind every passage hidden in the passages around. In this passage he's saying that he's gonna try bringing peace to each person, not as a whole. It is up to us to work as a whole, he's just setting the guidelines. 
The son may think that killing a baby as a sacrafice is wrong (because Jesus taught him that killing babies as a sacrafice is not necessary), and the father may be like "well I don't think Jesus is our saviour, so why should I listen?". So now one thinks killing a baby is wrong, and one thinks killing a baby is right, division. 

Around that passage he also speaks of a war between good and evil. To not fall for evil. So if your father is evil, well you don't have to follow his footsteps. Another division.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 22, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm pretty sure you don't want the interpretation of that do you?
> 
> Instead of just googling passages that sound bad in the bible and posting them here for the thousandth time, you should at least read that whole page. There's reasons behind every passage hidden in the passages around. In this passage he's saying that he's gonna try bringing peace to each person, not as a whole. It is up to us to work as a whole, he's just setting the guidelines.
> The son may think that killing a baby as a sacrafice is wrong (because Jesus taught him that killing babies as a sacrafice is not necessary), and the father may be like "well I don't think Jesus is our saviour, so why should I listen?". So now one thinks killing a baby is wrong, and one thinks killing a baby is right, division.
> ...


 So what you're saying is that god is twisted old bastard.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 22, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> So what you're saying is that god is twisted old bastard.


What I'm saying is Jesus wanted peace for each individual, yet he knew war between evil and good would begin.


----------



## sso (Oct 22, 2011)

hehe, what if, god was always good, the jews just got him wrong 

always the same god, people just too stupid and afraid to even look.

heck, people got jesus even wrong  (still today)

the message being, god is everything (thats why prayers work (if you believe(god is you and wants you happy))

from the smallest to the largest and even in the spirit.

be good to one another,

why? cause you are all one, doofus! (everyone hurts the same, everyone needs love the same)

god is simply the most "advanced" version of you (and even he sprung from the void)

or is it this true? what do you think?

did the universe just happen? by sheer accident everything just simply happened to make us? 

or was god born out of the void (the great mother? the cosmic womb? lol) and got bored and lonely and made us?

or were we always gods and made this and then started dreaming and forgot ourselves?

well, dont really find that as important as being good.

everyone happy and having a ball, sharing caring, just enjoying life. working when need to but the load shared by all (making the work very minimal with much time for games and interests (how about exploring the stars?)

can call it god, but in the end ,its just life.


----------



## sso (Oct 22, 2011)

and..you and me.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 22, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm not asking for people to respect a person purely based on their beliefs. I'm asking for people to just respect that persons beliefs, unless they have a direct effect on you. Like if the kkk takes your kid heis, then you're obligated to open a can of whoopass. But if you see a couple of Chritian kids with their little Christian kid suits (lol suits sounds funny, ok I'm sorry I just keep cracking up everytime I hear suits, alright now where was I?....) then you're not obligated to kick the little Christian kids ass just because of his beliefs: Kkk should not be respected, but that's because it has a direct negative impact on colored races.


I know you were just using an expression, but to be clear I do not advocate kicking anyone ass, KKK or Christians. Something we have been trying to show you is that Christianity does have direct negative impacts. Misogyny, bigotry, racial prejudice, they can all be found in the bible. Do I need to cite scripture? Christianity today is fairly subdued. I suggests you make an effort to learn what religion, particularly Christianity, tends to do when it has all the power. Look up what used to happen to non believers in a Christian powered culture. How does the bible suggest we treat women? You can't simply blame this on individual actions. Our point is that these individuals take their cues from the bible.



> However, Christians should just keep their beliefs to themselves. I don't agree with Christians that disrespect others beliefs because Christians think that they are right on everything. But I mean, if a Christian respectfully keeps their stuff to themselves and respects others beliefs, then shouldn't that Christian have his/her beliefs respected.
> I guess I'm trying that I don't think you should say all Christianity, you should just say most Christians. I think you're talking to generally about Christianity.


Again as we have said before, Christianity entails evangelism. 

_Matthew 28:19 - Therefore go and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit._

For someone to do what you describe, to keep to themselves and respect others beliefs, they would have to ignore a significant chunk of Christian doctrine. I of course would not have a problem with this type of person, but when I talk about Christians obviously I am not speaking of these people. I suppose I expect that Christians will be consistent in their dedication to Christ's teachings and not ignore the command to spread the word. If a Christian does keep to themselves, I do respect that person, but I respect their choice of action to keep quiet, not their beliefs. Of course I do not think religious people should just be quiet. I just think they should realize that they are not entitled to respect. I can respect a persons right to expression and beliefs without respecting the conclusions themselves, and while disrespecting their conduct.



> Oh and by all means weigh the negatives of Christianity with the positives. But keep in mind there's many branches of Christianity that don't practice the same negative and positive aspects as the other branches of Christianity.


I am judging the ideology. If you are saying some people have recognized the absurdity or cruelty in some of the bibles teachings and evolved beyond that, it says something about humans and not religion. The negatives of Christianity are unique and cruel, the positives are generic and non proprietary. 



> I see that you may respect diesel as a person, but not his beliefs?
> Why is that? Is it because you think he's shoving his beliefs down people's throats? Do you think he is ignoring others evidence and not questioning his beliefs? These questions are just out of curiosity. Also diesel if you're reading this, I mean no disrespect to you man, you're a good guy.


He is asserting that his beliefs are self evident and righteous, that others are fools not to see, but then is completely unable to offer any further explanation. Instead he reacts in such a way that not only confounds his position, but seems to directly conflict with the sort of conduct Jesus would encourage. How can I respect behavior such as that?


----------



## BudDub (Oct 23, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm pretty sure you don't want the interpretation of that do you?
> 
> Instead of just googling passages that sound bad in the bible and posting them here for the thousandth time, you should at least read that whole page. There's reasons behind every passage hidden in the passages around. In this passage he's saying that he's gonna try bringing peace to each person, not as a whole. It is up to us to work as a whole, he's just setting the guidelines.
> The son may think that killing a baby as a sacrafice is wrong (because Jesus taught him that killing babies as a sacrafice is not necessary), and the father may be like "well I don't think Jesus is our saviour, so why should I listen?". So now one thinks killing a baby is wrong, and one thinks killing a baby is right, division.
> ...


So what your saying is that the best an all powerful all knowing creator can do is convince *some* of us that he is real. And because he only convinced some, others have different opinons? Blame it on free will I guess, I'm sure you will. Although I've never understood how god can make us, know everything about us, have a plan for us, and still give us free will at the same time.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 23, 2011)

BudDub said:


> So what your saying is that the best an all powerful all knowing creator can do is convince *some* of us that he is real. And because he only convinced some, others have different opinons? Blame it on free will I guess, I'm sure you will. Although I've never understood how god can make us, know everything about us, have a plan for us, and still give us free will at the same time.


Lol dude, how am I supposed to know? You ask me these questions like I'm the creator.
I'm sorry, but I just honestly can't answer those questions. 

Here let me go take the elevator to heaven and ask him. <<sorry for being a smartass lol, I couldn't help it.


----------



## sniffer (Oct 23, 2011)

Drones since the dawn of time
Compelled to live your sheltered lives
Not once has anyone ever seen
Such a rise of pure hypocracy
I'll instigate I'll free your mind
I'll show you what I've known all this time

God Hates Us All ,
You know it's true God hates this place
You know it's true he hates this race

Slayer


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 23, 2011)

So what you're saying is you have literally no evidence or advanced knowledge of anything in which you believe, and are therefor just blindly following your faith.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 23, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> So what you're saying is you have literally no evidence or advanced knowledge of anything in which you believe, and are therefor just blindly following your faith.


hillarious isnt it .............


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 23, 2011)

may aswell be worshiping my crinkly ball sack.


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 23, 2011)

now i know why you are an atheist, you blamed God for having a crinkly ball sack<<<!!!! LOLLLL





ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> may aswell be worshiping my crinkly ball sack.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2011)

no proof of existence is not proof of non existence , still on the fence my self not moved one way or the other


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 23, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> no proof of existence is not proof of non existence , still on the fence my self not moved one way or the other


I don't know what the hell I am....


----------



## BudDub (Oct 24, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> no proof of existence is not proof of non existence , still on the fence my self not moved one way or the other


I think its proof enough that we don't know. Sooo, there goes modern religion right out the window, right? Because, If we know we don't know, then how can we claim to know (religion)?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 24, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Lol dude, how am I supposed to know? You ask me these questions like I'm the creator.
> I'm sorry, but I just honestly can't answer those questions.
> 
> Here let me go take the elevator to heaven and ask him. <<sorry for being a smartass lol, I couldn't help it.


...Hep - maybe it's not so much a matter of *some* being convinced, but instead, a matter of evolution. I think that speaks to the theme of neutrality on your thread.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 24, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...Hep - maybe it's not so much a matter of *some* being convinced, but instead, a matter of evolution. I think that speaks to the theme of neutrality on your thread.


Evolution doesn't happen while organisms are alive; it happens while the DNA is forming, creating random genetic modifications that are non-randomly selected through environmental pressures.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 24, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> Evolution doesn't happen while organisms are alive; it happens while the DNA is forming, creating random genetic modifications that are non-randomly selected through environmental pressures.


...thanks beef. The way you wrote that I was able to 'see' the jumps.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 24, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...thanks beef. The way you wrote that I was able to 'see' the jumps.


No jumps, a gradual slope favoring the most beneficial random traits...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 24, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> No jumps, a gradual slope favoring the most beneficial random traits...


...I wonder then, where's the tipping point from dna to human? Is personality the only thing that makes us 'human'? -this post was made from 100% dick-free words


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 24, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I wonder then, where's the tipping point from dna to human? Is personality the only thing that makes us 'human'? -this post was made from 100% dick-free words


After your third birthday is the tipping point. =)


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 24, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> After your third birthday is the tipping point. =)


...enterprise  ...they're little bastards already!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yes I admit defeat. I can not prove gods existence. I cannot (I never did) say god is real as a fact. I have no more arguments to make. I will just get my beliefs knocked down everytime by others using the whole "your lack of evidence is my evidence" logic so many people use. I admit that is good logic. I'm literally tired of going around in circles trying to argue the POSSIBILITY of god and then coming to no conclusion. I'm tired of creating enemies over something so pointless to others. I still have faith and that is it. But please do not think of me as inferior to yourself simply because of my beliefs (which, sadly, alot of people do to me). Please do not think my beliefs hold me back in the world. Please do not think I'm stating my beliefs as fact. Please do not push arguments on me, for from now on I will not argue my beliefs anymore; simply because I can't give proper argument.
> So again please don't argue with me, because I'm just done.
> 
> 
> I know this isn't important to you guys but I just wanna make sure you guys know I admit defeat and that I do not wish to argue about religion anymore. Ahh that feels better.


If only those radical muslims used your kind of reasoning.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 24, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I wonder then, where's the tipping point from dna to human? Is personality the only thing that makes us 'human'? -this post was made from 100% dick-free words


I don't think there is a tipping point. We covered 'vagueness' in one of my Metaphysics classes, an interesting topic.

At what point does a "desk" stop being a "desk" if you remove 1 atom at a time? Is there a % of atoms that supplies the "desk-ness" to the "desk", and once it's passed, does it stop being a desk? I think this is true with humans too; if we were to take 10 samples of humans from every 100 years back until we had a fossil we consider "not-human", I think there would be a very gradual change in human qualities over the given length of time. 

People also assume human ancestory is uninterrupted and a steady long line of abrupt and extraordinary changes (e.g. One day a kid is born with bird wings, and that's how we evolve). This couldn't be further from the truth, lots of homo-species overlapped in the time line, some shared direct lineage, some didn't. Also, the mutations that take place are minuscule, but over x amount of time, the mutations can really hone themselves to a purpose through natural selection.

So, really what I'm saying is that humans look for rigid lines to be drawn where there are none. Whether it's defining what a desk is, or what a human is; there is no 100% clear answer.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 24, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> At what point does a "desk" stop being a "desk" if you remove 1 atom at a time?


...that sounds like a design question


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 25, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yes I admit defeat. I can not prove gods existence. I cannot (I never did) say god is real as a fact. I have no more arguments to make. I will just get my beliefs knocked down everytime by others using the whole "your lack of evidence is my evidence" logic so many people use. I admit that is good logic. I'm literally tired of going around in circles trying to argue the POSSIBILITY of god and then coming to no conclusion. I'm tired of creating enemies over something so pointless to others. I still have faith and that is it. But please do not think of me as inferior to yourself simply because of my beliefs (which, sadly, alot of people do to me). Please do not think my beliefs hold me back in the world. Please do not think I'm stating my beliefs as fact. Please do not push arguments on me, for from now on I will not argue my beliefs anymore; simply because I can't give proper argument.
> So again please don't argue with me, because I'm just done.
> 
> 
> I know this isn't important to you guys but I just wanna make sure you guys know I admit defeat and that I do not wish to argue about religion anymore. Ahh that feels better.


Good to know man. I am a Christian as well, but I dont waste time arguing, it always goes no where and both sides get hurt. I like to go into grow reports and comment on peoples stuff, but only if their bud shots kick ass


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 25, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...that sounds like a design question


Not at all. It's a question about how we label things and the rigid lines we try to place upon them.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 25, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> Not at all. It's a question about how we label things and the rigid lines we try to place upon them.


...great answer. But I mean, say, furniture design... something to that effect. Not intelligent design  I added no hook here.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 25, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...great answer. But I mean, say, furniture design... something to that effect. Not intelligent design  I added no hook here.



So a furniture designer can tell us the precise moment when a table stops being a table if one atom were to be removed every second? That sounds implausible.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 25, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> So a furniture designer can tell us the precise moment when a table stops being a table if one atom were to be removed every second? That sounds implausible.


...no but his impression of what a table is and what it is not, in terms of form and function, is his decision. It's a thorough process, and nothing is ever really finished. It's like saying "should I still be going for the ride here?"


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> And another thing, I don't care about typos anymore, lol. *Nobody should*.


This is a sentence fragment.<---- So was that I think. Sup Heph?! I lost interest in yahoo pretty quick


----------

